# Wal-Mart Forgot to Put Oil in



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

It appears that Wal-mart forgot to put oil in the oil change. About two weeks after service I heard knocking in my engine. I looked at oil dip stick and it did not show any oil. Went to Wal-Mart and they put a quart in and the dip stick showed low, but the guy said it would take awhile to show up. I stopped at an Auto place and told the guy what happened and he suggested I put in a quart of Lucas Oil Product to help protect. I did.

Well two more weeks latter I hear the knocking again. Check the dip stick and its a no show. I thought well maybe I am burning it up but no leaks in my garage. Took it to a mechanic who checked it and said, he did not think it was burning any oil but that Wal-mart probably did not do a good jot. They are going to flush the engine with BG product and then put new oil.

My question is this. I probably had two quarts in the car which normally takes 5 quarts for about a month. One quart Wal-mart put in and the quart of Lucas Oil. Is my engine screwed? Will it show up latter? I don't think I can go back on Wal-Mart

Just curious. Only think I have noticed was the knocking sound, but it was not constant and the engine never over heated

Thanks

Pick ><>


----------



## chris8641 (Sep 29, 2009)

Did the mechanic tell you how much oil he drained? I really don't think you would have made it a couple of weeks with NO oil. They might have started putting oil in and ran out, but I understand thats not the point. Usually, when the engine starts knocking it is due to wear on the bearings. Putting fresh oil in it wil sometimes help the knock, but the damage is already done. I know that this don't help much now but, the one thing I always do after getting my oil changed is check the level. I have heard several stories of Wal Mart in particular, leaving drain plugs loose, filters loose, and not putting oil in them. Good luck on your situation and if you baby it, it could still last a long time.


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks. I hope I get lucky and the engine last a long time.

I have learned my lesson about checking oil levels after oil changes. This could be a costly lesson.

I am going to call Wal=Mart and talk to their manager. Maybe he will believe me.

I am waiting for the mechanic to call back as to how much oil was in the car.

Thanks again

Pick ><>


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

With no oil you should have noticed within 30 minutes a loud knocking, I bet they didnt put enough oil in it. If thats the case you might be ok. I would go Royal Purple synthetic from here to help whatever damage was done.

Good luck. How much did the drain when flushing and does it still knock?


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

It had 2 quarts left. So I was very lucky. They did an engine flush and then new oil. I guess the filter had some in it also.

The way I figure it, they put in 1 quart and probably did not change the filter which has about a quart in it. I went back to WAl Mart, when I heard the first ticking sounds and they put in quart and then I put in a quart of Lucas Oil. My car should hold 5.7. So there was about 2 quarts in the crankcase from WalMart...

The clicking sound has stopped. So I am praying all is okay. Lesson learned. Total cost to me for flush and new oil $200. But cheaper than a new engine.

Pick


----------



## Texan2 (May 5, 2008)

You also have to watch and make sure they remove the old seal on the filter. Wal-Mart did not remove the old seal and doubled it. I drove out and the engine blew most of the oil out. I stopped on 146 and called Wal-Mart and the manager drove out and changed the filter, filled it back up and gave me 2 free oil changes. They are pretty good at owning up to the problem, at least they were with me.


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

chris8641 said:


> when the engine starts knocking it is due to wear on the bearings.


Exactly, knocking from oil starvation is the play in a now seriously worn bearing or journal. Adding oil won't make a rod or crankshaft knock go away. But you also say a ticking sound, which would be much less serious than knocking.


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

It was more of a ticking sound than knocking.

Its seems to be running okay now. Keeping my fingers crossed

Pick ><>


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

He told you it would take awhile for the oil to read on the dip stick. Now thats funny right there. I have not heard that line before.

Who buys there grocerys and get there car serviced at the same place any ways.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Pick44...*

When you had any doubt about low oil...check and double check. You should have had low, fluctuating, or -0- oil pressure on your gauge or idiot light on? One or the other might be malfunctioning? BS on "a while to show on the stick"....maybe a min or two, at most, for it all to drain down, especially on a hot engine.

Even when you vehicle is running right...keep an eye on gauges...I prolly glance at mine every 5 min or so.

Might check your coolant every month or so....they don't work so well without coolant or oil...everything else is more or less minor.

Later
R3F


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Same thing happened to me at Firestone years ago. The Firestone worker didn't even add oil to mine. When I got in and started it up, I noticed the oil pressure was zero. I shut the motor off and checked the oil stick and it was empty. I walked in and ask the manager to see me at my truck and showed him. He had them fill it up in the parking lot.

I always check my oil pressure gauge each time I start up my truck after an oil change.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Pick....*

For future reference....dont EVER drive off in a vehicle with no oil showing on stick. You did it twice! You add oil until you have it in the safe zone. If it is not on the stick, generally it takes AT LEAST 1 1/2to 2 qts., if not more to get it right.

You might have to add oil, check, add oil, check etc until it is right. It will show on the stick in a min or so.

An engine generally wont overheat due to low oil..bearings and rings are getting worn tho.

And how about that oil pressure gauge?

Good Luck,
Later
R3F


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Yea always check for yourself. Never trust your 30K investment to a Wall Mart oil changer....or anyone for that matter. 

I was looking a toyota camery for the wife and the sales guy tried to convince me the car had 6 sets of brakes making it MUCH safer than the standard 4 sets with the "other guys ride" Well he was talking out his arse. I guess he didn't think I would know about the drum parking break. What an idiot. I bought her a honda due to that. Wow 6 breaks. Wo falls for that? I guess it has worked before or he wouldn't have tried it on me! Looser


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

*Exact reason I change my own oil*

I have no one to blame but myself. It isn't about price, it is about peace of mind.


----------



## chuck115 (Feb 18, 2009)

Cowboy1uhB said:


> I have no one to blame but myself. It isn't about price, it is about peace of mind.


^^^^ what he said^^^^


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

All of the "fast lube" places I have been to in the last couple of years show you the dipstick and have you start the engine and look at the oil gauge after an oil change. They then make you initial that you observed both on their receipt. They must have bought an engine or two in the past.

BUT, the same yayhoos have twice put in the maximum pressure shown on the sidewall of my tires, not the manufacturer's recommended pressures. Now I don't let them touch the tires.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

what vehicle do you have ?
all newer vehicles have a low oil pressue switch, if your low on oil, your car shouldnt even start. Odds are you are either burning oil or leaking oil.

when I say newer, Im talking mid 90's on...


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

Trade it in!!!!


----------

